# GT: Game 19- Clippers vs. Suns 12/10



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Sat Dec 10
7:30 PM
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## yamaneko

D'antoni should have been chosen as the coach of the national team. He would be perfect at running an offense that would be designed to work in the international game. 

I think one of the keys to this game might be kaman. if the clippers can find a way to use the front court post advantage of kaman and brand against the suns, then they win IMO. But if it gets into a running jump shooting match, then thats the suns game, and they will win, especially if maggette doesnt play.


----------



## sertorius

yamaneko said:


> if the clippers can find a way to use the front court post advantage of kaman and brand against the suns, then they win IMO.


Absolutely agree, but for that too happen Cassell and Mobley will have to keep themselves from falling into Phoenix's style of play, jacking up quick shots before the offense even sets up. Phoenix's running is contagious, and dangerous to a team's chances of winning.


----------



## joser

lets go clippers lets go!

i have money riding on this game :clap:


----------



## MeirToTheWise

This'll be a really good game for sure. We'll be a bit winded from the Knicks game though, and we CANNOT play as sloppy against you guys as we did against them.

Good luck, and GO SUNS!!!


----------



## Seuss

If the Clips beat the Suns I'm not gonna use that stupid excuse "It was a back-to-back"

Suns should make this a ball game. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## DaFranchise

SunsFan57 said:


> If the Clips beat the Suns I'm not gonna use that stupid excuse "It was a back-to-back"
> 
> Suns should make this a ball game.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


You can only use that excuse if its back to back road games. Phx to LA is only a 1 hr flight. I dont want to hear that crap after we kick ur butt


----------



## Weasel

Suns too had some trouble with the Knicks tonight so you know their starters all played plenty of minutes. The Suns lineup intrigues me, Diaw at center? I guess it works for them but I see Brand and Kaman having pretty big games. Maggette is still day to day but it would be real nice to have him out there against the Suns.


----------



## jcwla

We will not have Maggette.
This just went from climbing Mt. Hood to climbing Mt. Everest...


----------



## yamaneko

I wonder what dunleavvys strategy will be. He might decide that its too risky to fall behind early, while trying to set up the post game, and thus start brand and singleton in the front court to match up better. 

By any means, i think with the matchups, we will be seeing a lot of singleton, and with magette out, obvously a lot of ross. If we fall behind, we probably will see some mccarty to try to spark the team as he did the last game.


----------



## yamaneko

Did anyone watch the phoenix NY game today? Suns won, but NY held them to like 85 points. Could someone say how they were able to hold them down to that level? I think its key to keep the suns under 90 points. That was the first time a team has been able to do that to the suns the whole year i believe. But didnt matter much for the knicks since they do not have enough firepower to use it to their advantage. But if the clippers can hold them under 90, i think the clippers have an excellent shot at victory.


----------



## Seuss

The Suns stopped starting Diaw at center. 

The lineup is...

PG - Nash
SG - Bell
SF - Marion
PF - Diaw
C - Kurt Thomas


----------



## Seuss

DaFranchise said:


> You can only use that excuse if its back to back road games. Phx to LA is only a 1 hr flight. I dont want to hear that crap after we kick ur butt


lol, its a back-to-back nonetheless.


----------



## qross1fan

*Q's Prediction: Clippers win 99-91
Q's Prediction Record: 14-4

Q's Key To The Game For The Clippers:
1) Control the tempo of the game early. Force the Suns to play half court.

2) Dominate the Suns front court, pound the ball into Elton and Kaman early.

3) Take the Suns 3 Point shooting out of the game, don't give them open shots, contest each and every one.

Q's Key To The Game For The Suns:
1) Run N Gun, force Elton Brand to run up and down the court non-stop.

2) Attack the Clippers front court, get Elton and Kaman out of the game.

3) Rebound and push the ball up. Don't allow the Clippers to set their defense up.*​


----------



## DaFranchise

SunsFan57 said:


> lol, its a back-to-back nonetheless.


Already making excuses. You are not too confident considering the Suns are on a huge winning streak.


----------



## MicCheck12

i already beted 45 bucks with my freind (cross my fingers)


----------



## qross1fan

according to teamrankings.com
Clippers have a 51.5% chance of winning and Suns have a 48.8% Chance of winning.

http://teamrankings.com/nba/1051210breakdown.php3


----------



## Seuss

DaFranchise said:


> Already making excuses. You are not too confident considering the Suns are on a huge winning streak.



lol, Why would I make excuses? Suns haven't lost/won yet.


I'm expecting Clippers to win. 

But Suns should still beable to get close and possibly win.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223575


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man im hoping we can pull this one off, i think for us to win, we have to play great


this is one of the bigger tests of the season....

but damn...i remember when i went to a couple Clipper games last year when

they played the Suns


in shoot around practice i would starte at Steve nash

and HE WOULDNT MISS HAHAHAHAHAHH  

damn!!


we need to play D and stop their dunking fast breaks 

GO CLIPPERS BABY!!!!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

I just want to win so I can use this smilie for Amareca : :boohoo:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn my homie got some tickets to the game cuz his sister works for a radio station or some thing

but she didnt really get hooked up that good, i think they are 


like first row of the nosebleed section n**** 


you guys think i should go?? or watch the game at home??


cuz its a little less exciting actually watching it, Ralph and Mike make it more exciting hahha

what do you guys think?nosebleeds or watch it on Tv?


----------



## Seuss

I'd watch it on TV.

Nosebleed seats suck. 

All you see is ants playing basketball.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yea thats true ....damn 


damn damn hahah but i already told my homie i would go with him

****!!!!


any more advice??? nosebleeds or TV?


----------



## DaFranchise

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yea thats true ....damn
> 
> 
> damn damn hahah but i already told my homie i would go with him
> 
> ****!!!!
> 
> 
> any more advice??? nosebleeds or TV?


Go to the game. Staples is gonna be rockin tonight!!


----------



## joser

damn, maggs is out for this game. i really wanted to see alot of BOMBS. oh well i hope we can hang on lets go clippers lets go!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

**** it, as much as i enoy listening to Ralph n Mike on T.V

i think ima just go to suck in the atmosphere and WOW

a huge game 

OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN

Elton needs to have a huge game 

and we need to stop their constant attempts to dunk


----------



## Free Arsenal

50k on the Clippers... MAgs or no MAgs, this is a must win.


----------



## Weasel

The matchups should be interesting. I am going to assume they will stick Marion on Brand and Diaw on Singleton.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh man 

Steve Nash always seems to get the pass to an open man....


but he does turn it over as well i have seen ....


oh man this is a huge game, we have to win this 

all eyez on this game!!!!


LETS GO CLIPPERS!!!!

No Corey, someone needs to step it up big time...and contain this Diaw fellow, i heard he is 

making a name for himself in place of Amare

Chris kaman needs to have a huge game, no turn overs 

CMON CLIPPERS LETS GO!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

is their a reason why they have been playing HOward Eisley so much recently?????

i personally though Daniel brought up a bigger spark off the bench with his youth

and all that...and he made his share amount of js, 3s 


why Howard????


----------



## DaFranchise

ElMarroAfamado said:


> is their a reason why they have been playing HOward Eisley so much recently?????
> 
> i personally though Daniel brought up a bigger spark off the bench with his youth
> 
> and all that...and he made his share amount of js, 3s
> 
> 
> why Howard????


Howard is a vet and doesnt turn the ball over. I like Ewing but he plays better when there is another guard handling the ball.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross is starting in place of Maggette


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley draws first blood 2-0


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses on our second possession

Thomas hits it 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

The Cat is in the Prowl

4-2


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Let's hope by Mobley hitting his first shot its a good sign that he is on tonight.


Damn ... Phoenix has some fans in the house.


YES ... MOBELY IS ON ... hit second shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Ball's stolen but a pull up shot by ET is missed

Marion jams it


----------



## qross1fan

Raja gets his second foul of the game


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits it! 6-4


----------



## qross1fan

Ross forces a turn over 

and Cat hits a three! 9-4


----------



## qross1fan

Nash strikes right back


Brand fouled by Kurt Thomas . . third team foul on Phoenix


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley miss handles, but gets it to Elton Brand 

EB gets fouled by Thomas, 2nd on him, 4th on Phoenix


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Mobley hits a 3 on his 3rd shot .... DAMAMAMNNN!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Suns in early foul trouble niiice

EB hits the first and the second 11-6


----------



## qross1fan

Ross also pretty much forced the turnover right there . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Barbosa scores 11-8


----------



## qross1fan

Cat answers right back 13-8 Clips

Mobley has 9 already!

Barbosa hits a three 13-11


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley gets fouled but no and one . . . . 13-11


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits it . .14-11 . . Cat has 10 already . . . . make it 11 15-11


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits it! 17-13


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits it! 19-13 . . . Diaw answers 19-15


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman in the post! 21-15


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses, rebounds, and misses damn 

Barbosa misses . . and Cat misses for the first time of the game

Nash scores 21-17


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits a three! 24-17 . . Cat has 14

Marion answers right back 24-19


----------



## qross1fan

Big Silly with a Big Silly Jam! 26-19 . . .Matrix answers with a three 26-22


----------



## qross1fan

Cass gets fouled . .shooting two
3:07 left, 26-22 Clippers
Barbosa, Thomas and Bell all have 2 fouls for Phoenix and I don't believe Clippers have fouled yet


----------



## RhettO

Kaman's doing a great job defending their pick and rolls.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Kaman brought a clear mind tonight ...

Everything looks good, except Elton's shot. Hasn't been good for two games.

26/22 Clippers ... but they are trading baskets faster than I can type.


----------



## qross1fan

we need to friggin get Detroit in foul trouble like we are with Phoenix tomorrow night.

Cass hits the first 27-22 . . . and again he hits 28-22


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in for Ross . .. Jones hits it 28-24


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses and Thomas misses

Sam hits it! 30-24


----------



## qross1fan

Barbosa airs a three . . . . another time out taken . .1:48 left

30-24 Clips Sailing Thru The Hot Suns


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton's in 

Brand gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits both . .32-24

Diaw answers 32-26


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing for three!! 35-26


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses . . . . Jones for three! 35-31


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits it! 3 seconds to go 37-31

first foul for the entire quarter, House shooting three now .3 left damnit


----------



## qross1fan

House hits all three 37-34 at the end of one.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

High scoring first quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

bad starting possession . . . . 37-36


----------



## qross1fan

Brand uses BOTH hands! 39-36


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley on fire like he needs to be. Let's hope he can keep it up.


----------



## qross1fan

Diaw answers with a jam of his own 39-38


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses two in a row . . . that shot where he had to beat the 24 Second Clock really hurt his rhtyhm


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses again . . that shot really hurt him . . . . .


----------



## ClipOre4Life

There we go...Mobley missing like he should.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing drives in and scoops it up perfectly! 41-38


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> There we go...Mobley missing like he should.


the shot that he had to take to beat the 24 took him out of his rhtyhm, Mobley had been on fire until then, and I don't blame him for taking the shot


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses in the post 41-38

Smith complaini about a no call . . damn


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox scores in the post this time 43-38


----------



## qross1fan

Bell scores 43-41

Sam answers! 45-41


----------



## qross1fan

House answers 45-43

Sam doesn't answer . . foul on Wilcox


----------



## thekid

Clips and Suns actually matchup pretty well..


----------



## qross1fan

Jones draws a foul on Singleton . . . . . don't foul, how hard to learn that?


----------



## thekid

Cassell just overpowers Nash down on the block.


----------



## qross1fan

I'mma go eat, starving . . be back in 2nd half hopefully p'ce . .. 47-45 Clips up 5:40 left in the half


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I think our substitutions caused us to lose our rhythm. I guess the same can be said about the Suns.


----------



## thekid

Both teams cooling off just a little bit but still at a frantic pace.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

We CANNOT get caught up in their running game ... a guaranteed loss for us.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Well finally Brand is having an off night, unfortunatelyl it's when we need him most.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This isn't good, this isn't good at all.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Kaman went for the fack and fouled Thomas.

Sun up by 5

52/47

54/47 ... arena quiet except for Suns fans ... we're down by 7

Detroit in the house observing for tomorrow's game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

ClipOre4Life said:


> Well finally Brand is having an off night, unfortunatelyl it's when we need him most.


I think it might be more than an off night. I think the double-doubles and expended energy to this point is wearing him down. He doesn't have the weight he once had and maybe he needs it. You know ... his body type might call for him to carry more weight.

Hopefully, he can get his second wind ... soon.


DAMN ... Mobley hits as the clock was running down.

54/49 ... Kaman fouls Thomas again. Thomas missed one of the FT/

55/49 1.50 left in the half.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Kaman hacking away it seems.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Let's not give up ... the Clipps have pulled out a lot of games they should have lost.

Suns 57/51 ... Brand to the free-throw line

Suns 57/53
we're down by 4 at the end of the half.

Kaman CANNOT handle Thomas ... and man, are those Suns athletic. They're bouncing up and down like pogo sticks out there.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

56-53, not great not bad. Need to shut them down the next two quarters.


----------



## DaFranchise

Brands jumper has been off. He hasnt been knocking down the 15 ft jumper like he did in earlier games. I think Lawler even said that Brands jumper has been flat the last 2 games.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Alright Brand! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand missing two free throws :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

whoops he made one...box score wrong...Kurt Thomas with four fouls...major blow to Suns.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

5 fouls on Diaw, another huge blow to the Suns.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley with the 3!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Matrix shoots a airball 3 pointer.

Clippers 69/63 timeout ...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Don't want to precidt a Clips win yet but the Suns are in a bad spot.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Let's give it up to Dunleavy ... this is a much better game plan than when he had our guys playing THEIR game. We are sticking with our game. Good job Mike.

Our trades are working ... finally Mobley has found his game in ADDITION to his defense.

Hurry Shaun and Maggette.

time out 3:21 left in the third ...

Clippers 75/65


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Whoa. Clippers taking them apart right now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Looks like Elton has found that second wind.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

brand's shot is just money rite now. looks so sweet


----------



## thekid

Clips expand on the lead.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Let's mention that Ewing is having a good game offensively and defensively.


----------



## thekid

Sure, Marion's shot can go in but who the hell taught him how to shoot?..


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Need to foul out Kurt Thomas and Diaw. Oh, and Brand is the greatest PF of all time.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

hm lookin a bit sloppy rite now. get things settled down now...lets not allow phx's sloppy play affect us


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Clipper lead down to 7 ...

I've already put on my seatbelt ...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Extend the lead and make the stops...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

One more foul for Thomas and Diaw...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Walter looks pretty bad out there ...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

is lawler a closet case or wat??? tell me this doesnt sound a lil wierd coming from him: "look at the broad shoulders of elton brand glistening with all that perspiration." 

LOL

i still like him as an announcner tho


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I think we've got this one won.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Flagrant foul? How bad?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Damn ... based on the frustration shown by the Suns ... our defense is better than even WE know.


Raja Bell bear-hugged Kaman around the neck and it was called a flagrant. Kaman hit the free throw.

Clippers got the ball back.

Clippers up by 13

91/78 ...

Did you see Sam over there laughing with the Suns' bench.

I didn't see what happen to Barbosa and why was Sam looking so frustrated. Was he involved with whatever happened to Barbosa, who is still down?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

our defense is incredible rite now. i mean damn, its taking out the phx players one by one. and raja bell is just PISSED


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I just saw the replay ... I guess Sam was upset because he hates to see any player go down like that.

I'm telling you ... what a likeable, classy team we have.


----------



## Amareca

lol Kaman was totally out of control and would have fallen if Bell hadn't grabbed him.

These refs literally ****ed the Suns.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

ggggggggrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaatttttttt. Need to hold them off.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ya I think we do a pretty decent defensive job.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Amareca said:


> lol Kaman was totally out of control and would have fallen if Bell hadn't grabbed him.
> 
> These refs literally ****ed the Suns.


That's what ALL losers say ... blame it on the refs.

Just go on and give it up to the Clippers. Our defense has just taken the Suns right out of their game and you know it. 

Since when have the refs ever favored the Clippers, huh?

We are beating the Suns because we are playing OUR game ... not theirs.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

93-85 with a minute and a half remaining. I'm worried.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand is missing crucial shots... :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I will be so pissed if the Clips lose this game...oh will I be pissed! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Hold them off!!!! :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Did you see what Sam did just now ... how he brought the ball up and MADE Nash foul him?

THAT is what we needed last year ... that is a good example of him knowing HOW TO WIN. Suns make their run ... Sam takes over and lets the fans know when the game is over and they can stand and cheer because ... "We got this!!"

It's time to say .... NEXT ----->


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Alright now I can breathe easy...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clippers reputation gonna get a huge boost from this W.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Who's going to be the next Clipper fan to say that the next game is *"Crucial"?* 

Seems someone says that about every game and sends us into a nervous wreck. Good thing the Clippers don't listen to us. 


FIRST PLACE BELONGS TO THE CLIPPERS.


----------



## Amareca

Yeah what all losers say... At almost the end of the 3rd quarter the Clippers hat 8 fouls to the Suns 18 or so...and just 1 foul in all the 3rd quarter.
Still if we make our freethrows in the end and don't shoot 5-20 3pters like we never do we probably would have won despite playing horrible and back to back on the raod, I take it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> Yeah what all losers say... At almost the end of the 3rd quarter the Clippers hat 8 fouls to the Suns 18 or so...and just 1 foul in all the 3rd quarter.
> Still if we make our freethrows in the end and don't shoot 5-20 3pters like we never do we probably would have won despite playing horrible and back to back on the raod, I take it.


You know, you might be right, but it didn't happen and the Clippers won. :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

27 pts, 13 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, and 2 blocks. Brand, Elton Brand.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClipOre4Life said:


> 27 pts, 13 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, and 2 blocks. Brand, Elton Brand.


god, basketball god


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Amareca said:


> Yeah what all losers say... At almost the end of the 3rd quarter the Clippers hat 8 fouls to the Suns 18 or so...and just 1 foul in all the 3rd quarter.
> Still if we make our freethrows in the end and don't shoot 5-20 3pters like we never do we probably would have won despite playing horrible and back to back on the raod, I take it.


You don't think that our defense had anything to do with your foul trouble?

Well ... we will meet again. Next time, hopefully we'll have our complete team (Corey & Shaun). They way we looked tonight ... I'm not even sure if Amare would have helped you tonight.

Oh ... back-to-back is unacceptable as well. You have NEVER heard the Clippers complain about that or injuries. Take it like a man; Suns lost this one and like I said, you will have your chance to get even.


----------



## DaFranchise

Amareca said:


> Yeah what all losers say... At almost the end of the 3rd quarter the Clippers hat 8 fouls to the Suns 18 or so...and just 1 foul in all the 3rd quarter.
> Still if we make our freethrows in the end and don't shoot 5-20 3pters like we never do we probably would have won despite playing horrible and back to back on the raod, I take it.


Dont give me that crap. Phx has played 13 home games and only 6 road games and they have a tough stretch ahead of them. 9 of the next 12 on the road. Also you played back 2 back but not on the road. You played at home last night. Give it up to the Clips D. We shut you down in the 2nd half. 1st place baby!


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> You don't think that our defense had anything to do with your foul trouble?
> 
> Well ... we will meet again. Next time, hopefully we'll have our complete team (Corey & Shaun). They way we looked tonight ... I'm not even sure if Amare would have helped you tonight.
> 
> Oh ... back-to-back is unacceptable as well. You have NEVER heard the Clippers complain about that or injuries. Take it like a man; Suns lost this one and like I said, you will have your chance to get even.


And Rebraca


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

SOMEONE IS MAD THE CLIPS WON!!!! HAHAHAH!!!!


i just got back from the game, the nosebleeds were not that bad, although lower its better but eh

ill take it!! WE WON!!!!!

awww man it was so exciting especially ,cuz some Suns fan was sitting a couple chairs from me, 

he was wearing a barkley Jersey hahaha

can we please give it up to Cuttino.....he was a monster in the post tonight, we were doing

everything from his post position it was great  

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

we missed Corey's driving, on Fast breaks especially, but nonetheless, WE WON!!!!!!


man it was great to watch Sam hit his J's like usual, Chris had a great performance too 

if he could give us this type of night every night it would be great!!!! 3 turnovers, but his play

made up for it, Q. Ross, can we praise him for maybe slowing down Steve Nash???? :biggrin: 

and Boris getting 5 fouls for the SUns helped alot !!!  

when they showed Livingston on the Jumbotron **** everyone cheered i really hope that he comes

back and he elevates our level of play even more, getting us easy hoops and all that 

   

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!

time to go see what they say on SportsCenter!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

9game win streak for the Suns, eCLIPSed!!! hahhahaa!!!

:banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:biggrin: :biggrin: one more thing, i cant wait for the game against the Spurs, i really want to see how 

we measure up against the best team in the league, this is the game ive been waiting for

all season, OH MAN, and the Spurs lost to the hawks....today...so hmmm hopefully that 

affects them somewhow hahhaa 

I CANT WAIT FOR THE SPURS GAME

but for now.....we need to take care of the Pistons

they lost recently as well so 

so if we keep playing good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Great game. The first quarter was really good and exciting. It got away a little bit in the 2nd but the Clippers came back in the 3rd and 4th and won with ease. Great games by Mobley, Brand, and Cassell. Kaman also had a nice game with a double double. But it was Brand again tonight, 27 points, 13 rebounds (8 offensivve), 6 assists, 3 steals, and 2 blocks. It was a very good win without Rebraca and Maggette. This win not only stopped the Suns streak and placed the Clippers as the sole team at 1st but it made a big statement. Denfense was a big issue tonight and the Clippers played good D and limited a very good shooting team to 42%.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Amareca said:


> Yeah what all losers say... At almost the end of the 3rd quarter the Clippers hat 8 fouls to the Suns 18 or so...and just 1 foul in all the 3rd quarter.
> Still if we make our freethrows in the end and don't shoot 5-20 3pters like we never do we probably would have won despite playing horrible and back to back on the raod, I take it.




Yeah, if Corey would have played, if Clippers would have hit all of the outside shots.. Give me a break, if's are excuses. 

The problem is when a team plays defense well, the other team tends to miss shots. The Clippers buckled down in the second half and never left the three point shooters open as much as possible. If your team lives by the three you can also die by the three pointer. 

But it's ok, excuses are fine. Teams never win back to back games. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko

Great game. Although it gave me even more respect of D'antoni, now watching a full game of them. These guys (outside of marion and nash of course), might be worse than the lakers supporting cast outside of kobe and odom. I cant believe the suns have won 13 games with that team, nor how those guys can be averaging 13-16 points a game.

Clippers defense was great. Also good to see dunleavvy sticking with the post game, not trying to play small ball, not trying to play the suns game. 

I think brand has more facial dunks this year, than his whole NBA career combined. 

Ross was on fire as far as defense goes. Its giong to be hard to keep him on the bench when mags is back, and then what are we going to do when livingston comes back? Too many good back court players.


----------



## Weasel

TO was at the Clipper game again. Is he a fan?


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> TO was at the Clipper game again. Is he a fan?


I'm betting he wants a 10 Day Contract come January


----------



## Seuss

Weasel said:


> TO was at the Clipper game again. Is he a fan?


Thats what happens when you're unemployed and have millions of dollars.

You find yourself going to Clipper games. =)


My Clips avatar does not look right on me. 

=(


----------



## Seuss

yamaneko said:


> Great game. Although it gave me even more respect of D'antoni, now watching a full game of them. These guys (outside of marion and nash of course), might be worse than the lakers supporting cast outside of kobe and odom. I cant believe the suns have won 13 games with that team, nor how those guys can be averaging 13-16 points a game.
> 
> Clippers defense was great. Also good to see dunleavvy sticking with the post game, not trying to play small ball, not trying to play the suns game.
> 
> I think brand has more facial dunks this year, than his whole NBA career combined.
> 
> Ross was on fire as far as defense goes. Its giong to be hard to keep him on the bench when mags is back, and then what are we going to do when livingston comes back? Too many good back court players.


lol, I wouldn't judge from one game.

Those players are alot better then you saw them play tonight.

Thats how the Suns team plays. One night they hit everything from the floor and end the game with 118pts and the next they can't find the rim and finish with 85.

Thats how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Amareca said:


> lol Kaman was totally out of control and would have fallen if Bell hadn't grabbed him.
> 
> These refs literally ****ed the Suns.



LOL I GET TO USE IT (CHECK PAGE 2) 

:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: 

I knew you couldn't resist blaming it on some bs. Clippers are the better team. Deal with it.


----------



## Seuss

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> LOL I GET TO USE IT (CHECK PAGE 2)
> 
> :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:
> 
> I knew you couldn't resist blaming it on some bs. Clippers are the better team. Deal with it.


For now they are.

But your Clips team with Spaggetti and our team with Amare, we would crush you guys. :banana:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Amareca said:


> Yeah what all losers say... At almost the end of the 3rd quarter the Clippers hat 8 fouls to the Suns 18 or so...and just 1 foul in all the 3rd quarter.
> Still if we make our freethrows in the end and don't shoot 5-20 3pters like we never do we probably would have won despite playing horrible and back to back on the raod, I take it.


Your so clueless its funny. You guys foulded more because your gaurding big men with gaurds. 
And do you think the clippers having the best FG% defense had anything to do with your cold shooting... uh ask the previous 12 teams who shot below 41%. 

Oh yeah back to back on the road... Phx is an 1hr 20 min flight, plus you gain an hour so save that one for when you have to fly into boston.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

SunsFan57 said:


> lol, I wouldn't judge from one game.
> 
> Those players are alot better then you saw them play tonight.
> 
> Thats how the Suns team plays. One night they hit everything from the floor and end the game with 118pts and the next they can't find the rim and finish with 85.
> 
> Thats how the cookie crumbles.


I agree they have plenty of talent on that team, I'm not sure what your talking about yananeko.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

SunsFan57 said:


> Thats what happens when you're unemployed and have millions of dollars.
> 
> You find yourself going to Clipper games. =)
> 
> 
> My Clips avatar does not look right on me.
> 
> =(


lol hey at least both teams are playing great, ppl wont bash u for wearing it. altho, it'll make u look like a bandwagon fan. if thats the case, u should get the brand avatar. 

great game from both teams. hopefully suns can deal with the recent injuries. good luck with rest of season


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

SunsFan57 said:


> For now they are.
> 
> But your Clips team with Spaggetti and our team with Amare, we would crush you guys. :banana:


Just remember we are missing Corey, Shaun, and Rebrace. I think all those guys still make us better than Phoenix with Amare.


----------



## yamaneko

> I agree they have plenty of talent on that team, I'm not sure what your talking about yananeko.


I said OUTSIDE of nash and marion. You dont think d'antoni has those guys playing out of their minds? Look at the stats, i think the new supporting cast are all averaging around DOUBLE their career average. 



> lol, I wouldn't judge from one game.
> 
> Those players are alot better then you saw them play tonight.


Exactly my point. D'antoni has these guys playing increidbly. Tonight is how pretty much they have been the rest of their careers. Not trying to diss the suns, im actually praising the suns for having an incredible record with no size and a bunch of role players playing like 30 million dollar guys.


----------



## Seuss

You guys need to stop playing this like Shaun and Rebaca would actually make a damn difference. 

Shaun wouldn't contribute that much, nor would Rebraca.

You can count Amare for 30pts every night. I'm not saying he'll play like that when he first comes back. 

But it still beats have no inside presence at all.


----------



## yamaneko

Shaun would start on many teams in the league, and he would be starting on the suns at SG or SF. Rebraca would be the best non injured center on the entire suns roster. He also would start on many teams in the league. You cannot count on amare for 30 points a night. His career high is what, 26? His career average 19.9. Plus, they say he wont be the same player when he comes back, as with others who have had that injury. But still id say hes good for 18-22 when he comes back. 

Clippers were missing their top front court reserve, their top back court reserve, and their player who averages 22 points a game, even though he hasnt even started all games this year. 

And we cant use the "bad shooting night" either, because brand had his worst shooting night of the year tonight, Q ross was at a blistering 33%, and cassell was right around there too. 

It was a good game. Both teams missing components that they needed, both teams shot badly, both teams around 10 turnovers, etc. etc. Clippers just came out on top. The last 3 games between these two teams this year hopefully will be just as entertaining. 

On a side not, how are james jones and barbosa doing? Hopefully their injuries werent too serious.


----------



## yamaneko

> Just remember we are missing Corey, Shaun, and Rebrace. I think all those guys still make us better than Phoenix with Amare.



On paper, WITHOUT a doubt. But with a dantoni coached team, it seems like you can just throw paper out the window.


----------



## joser

woot! good game guys


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

about T.O being at the game, they interviewed him somewhere i think before he had gotten

suspended, and he said he had some friends on the Clippers

so thats why he probably was their....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

and i still think we havent played our best, i really really hope 

we play our best game of the season against the Spurs

both defensively and offensively

all they try to do is drive....so we just gotta stop that...... :banana:


----------



## jibikao

SunsFan57 said:


> You guys need to stop playing this like Shaun and Rebaca would actually make a damn difference.
> 
> Shaun wouldn't contribute that much, nor would Rebraca.
> 
> You can count Amare for 30pts every night. I'm not saying he'll play like that when he first comes back.
> 
> But it still beats have no inside presence at all.


Yo, there's no need to trashing talking here. We played bad the last two games. We look tired and we just need sometime to get back our winning streak. Now Barbosa, Jones and Amare are injured. We have bigger things to care about than losing to Clippers. We'll be the #1 pacific team in the end. 


Some of the Clip fans say Amare won't make a difference because their team has not made it to the playoffs for so long. They don't know what Amare can do and I don't blame them. This is the first year they have something to be cocky about. We lost this game. We'll regroup and win other games.

Some even say they can't wait to play against Spurs. lol Don't think ahead too much. Mavs built a team to beat Spurs and guess what? They can't even beat Suns. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## DaFranchise

SunsFan57 said:


> You guys need to stop playing this like Shaun and Rebaca would actually make a damn difference.
> 
> Shaun wouldn't contribute that much, nor would Rebraca.
> 
> You can count Amare for 30pts every night. I'm not saying he'll play like that when he first comes back.
> 
> But it still beats have no inside presence at all.


I guess Maggette's 22 pts a night wouldnt matter much either. You have no idea what Livingston can do. This kid is gonna make an impact when he gets healthy and will make a huge difference.


----------



## mff4l

jibikao said:


> Yo, there's no need to trashing talking here. We played bad the last two games. We look tired and we just need sometime to get back our winning streak. Now Barbosa, Jones and Amare are injured. We have bigger things to care about than losing to Clippers. We'll be the #1 pacific team in the end.
> 
> 
> Some of the Clip fans say Amare won't make a difference because their team has not made it to the playoffs for so long. They don't know what Amare can do and I don't blame them. This is the first year they have something to be cocky about. We lost this game. We'll regroup and win other games.
> 
> Some even say they can't wait to play against Spurs. lol Don't think ahead too much. Mavs built a team to beat Spurs and guess what? They can't even beat Suns. Enjoy while you can.


 :raised_ey how so? the mavs have been missing guys all year. Im not even understanding why the mavs are being mentioned here. *shrugs*


----------



## Seuss

yamaneko said:


> You cannot count on amare for 30 points a night. His career high is what, 26? His career average 19.9.


lol! It just shows you don't know what you're talking about.

Amare's career high is 50.

He also scored 30 or more points in about 30 of last year games.


----------



## Free Arsenal

You can only really count on average...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> TO was at the Clipper game again. Is he a fan?


Why not ... he has nothing else to do but watch basketball.

Besides, there was talk that he expressed interest in the Raiders, but the Raiders' coach has no interest in him. Thing is ... I don't expect Norv Turner to be Raiders' coach next year.

Kerry Collins can't get the ball to Randy Moss; so I also expect a new QB (possibly Tuiasopolo sp?).

Anyway ... new coach ... new QB ... agreement between Randy and TO to co-exist ... possibly a Raider next year ... RAIDERS will be back ... TO will need to support a California team ... why not the BEST team in LA ... the CLIPPERS? 

It's a possibility ... good speculation?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> ... I'm not sure what your talking about yananeko.


I'm glad YOU said it becaue I couldn't figure out what he was talking about either. D'Antonio is winning BECAUSE OF the talent on the Suns; certainly not because of his coaching.

I guess ... Yama is secretly hoping the Clippers will falter because they didn't keep Yatu. (I have a long memory, but damn.) Come on!!! At least our own fans should give us credit for our defense when we win --- not imply we played an inferior team when that team had the same record that we have! Geez.


----------



## yamaneko

> lol! It just shows you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Amare's career high is 50.


Career high AVERAGE. You had said that you can "EXPECT" 30 points from amare overnight. The only way you can do that is if he actually does score 30 a night. Like you can say you can "expect" 30 points a night from iverson and bryant becaues this year and much of their career thats what they average. To say that it should be "expected" that a player coming back from injury is actually going to average 30 a night, when even when healthy they never did in an year, its just a bit optimistic. 



> I'm glad YOU said it becaue I couldn't figure out what he was talking about either. D'Antonio is winning BECAUSE OF the talent on the Suns; certainly not because of his coaching.


Really? is that why he was coach of the year last year? Is that why hes getting players who their previous coaches have never been able to get much out of compared to this year, to double their career average? Is that why hes able to have an incredible record without one decent Sized/skilled Center/power foward on the roster? Yeah the suns are just overflowing with talent outside of nash and marion. 



> I guess ... Yama is secretly hoping the Clippers will falter because they didn't keep Yatu. (I have a long memory, but damn.) Come on!!! At least our own fans should give us credit for our defense when we win --- not imply we played an inferior team when that team had the same record that we have! Geez.


You have been known before for some pretty "out there" posts, but this might be up there in the hall of fame? From where do you come off by saying that I "secretly" hope the clippers will falter. Who is yatu? Im not implying we played an inferior team, we DID play an inferior team, thats just a fact of paper. No one is saying that games are always won on paper. But if you are going to say that the suns on paper are superior to the clippers, then im curious to see your basis of that. No one is denying the great defense we played. As i have said, DESPITE the suns not having a great lineup, their coach really has them moving on all cylinders.


----------



## arenas809

yamaneko said:


> Shaun would start on many teams in the league, and he would be starting on the suns at SG or SF.


Please.

No coach is going to have him out there trying to guard guys like Artest, Posey, etc. 6'8 230+ type guys who would render him useless on the offensive end because they'd just push him around he couldn't do much with the ball and on the defensive end they'd just post him up and score all day.

He'd end up getting hurt playing against guys like that, period.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Yama, I don't want to embarrass you OR stoop to your level by labeling your posting ability, however, as a moderator ... shouldn't YOU have more rep points than I do? That is, if your posting is much more credible than mine. Seems your posts must be as 'out there' AND OFF BASE as mine. 

Also, regarding Yuta or whatever his name is ... you know exactly who I'm talking about. The fact that I can't remember his name captures exactly how important he was to my consciousness as it relates to being a Clipper fan.

Might I suggest that you let go of ClipperTalk and start covering Yuta's team? That seems to be your focus since we let him go.


----------



## jcwla

Dynasty Raider is so right.
After that nonsense about Tabuse any other commentary is tainted...


----------



## arenas809

Dynasty Raider said:


> Yama, I don't want to embarrass you OR stoop to your level by labeling your posting ability, however, as a moderator ... shouldn't YOU have more rep points than I do? That is, if your posting is much more credible than mine. Seems your posts must be as 'out there' AND OFF BASE as mine.
> 
> Also, regarding Yuta or whatever his name is ... you know exactly who I'm talking about. The fact that I can't remember his name captures exactly how important he was to my consciousness as it relates to being a Clipper fan.
> 
> Might I suggest that you let go of ClipperTalk and start covering Yuta's team? That seems to be your focus since we let him go.


Thank God, I've been saying these words but in a much harsher tone for the past year.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> Yama, I don't want to embarrass you OR stoop to your level by labeling your posting ability, however, as a moderator ... shouldn't YOU have more rep points than I do? That is, if your posting is much more credible than mine. Seems your posts must be as 'out there' AND OFF BASE as mine.
> 
> Also, regarding Yuta or whatever his name is ... you know exactly who I'm talking about. The fact that I can't remember his name captures exactly how important he was to my consciousness as it relates to being a Clipper fan.
> 
> Might I suggest that you let go of ClipperTalk and start covering Yuta's team? That seems to be your focus since we let him go.



:clap:

Yeah, his obsession with that guy is a bit disturbing. Like I said, Tabuse wouldnt get picked up after the Clippers let him go and he still wont. There are simply to many PG's that are better than him and offer more than a marketing angle.


----------



## yamaneko

> No coach is going to have him out there trying to guard guys like Artest, Posey, etc. 6'8 230+ type guys who would render him useless on the offensive end because they'd just push him around he couldn't do much with the ball and on the defensive end they'd just post him up and score all day.


Why again are you talking about something that is off topic? I said shaun would start on many teams in this league at SG/SF, i did not say the type of player coaches would put him on. If you want to start that up as a topic, of COURSE livingston will not be guarding any of those physical guys. But there are plenty of SG's and SF's out there that he could guard, and just because on offense he plays that position doesnt mean thats where he has to defend either. Just like this year when he and cassell, ewing, etc are on the court together, im sure sometimes he will guard the SG, sometimes the PG depending on the matchup. Dont try to debate something that I wasnt even trying to debate. 



> Yama, I don't want to embarrass you OR stoop to your level by labeling your posting ability, however, as a moderator ... shouldn't YOU have more rep points than I do? That is, if your posting is much more credible than mine. Seems your posts must be as 'out there' AND OFF BASE as mine.


Well my posts have never been so off base to actually be quoted in people's signatures. (although that would be funny if that happened, i wouldnt mind). People can debate me all they want, but very rarely will ever win because i only discuss facts when i debate, and stick to my topic if its speculative. 



> Also, regarding Yuta or whatever his name is ... you know exactly who I'm talking about. The fact that I can't remember his name captures exactly how important he was to my consciousness as it relates to being a Clipper fan.
> 
> Might I suggest that you let go of ClipperTalk and start covering Yuta's team? That seems to be your focus since we let him go.


yes i do know who youre talking about, but that was called sarcasm to highlight how ridiculous your post was, and how little it had to do with this topic. You cannot refute anything i have ever said about Yuta (which actually hasnt been much in quite a while since it doesnt pertain to the clipper board at this time). If you would like to debate me about ANYTHING i have said about yuta, by all means start a new thread and we can go at it. Youll find in a search that there isnt anything I wrote about him that can be refuted easily. Its not like i ever said he was a great player, the savior of the franchise, etc. etc. 



> Dynasty Raider is so right.
> After that nonsense about Tabuse any other commentary is tainted...


Same to you. Put your money where your mouth is. start a thread refuting ANYTHING i have posted about tabuse. Until then, dont refer to things that you arent quoting, arent refuting. 



> Yeah, his obsession with that guy is a bit disturbing. Like I said, Tabuse wouldnt get picked up after the Clippers let him go and he still wont. There are simply to many PG's that are better than him and offer more than a marketing angle.


Same to you. Start a thread if you want to discuss those things, dont dilute this thread with off topic banter. Its not obsession. Its called shrewd business thinking, not to mention its irrefutable that he would have been better on the court to have than goldwire for the time that we had goldie, both at the time, AND in retrospect.


----------

